# Verschenke BioShock 1 (Steam) - Wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst



## Kaisan (14. April 2013)

Habe durch die Vorbestellung von BioShock Infinite einen kostenlosen Code für BioShock 1 erhalten. Da ich den ersten Sprössling der BioShock-Serie bereits besitze und keinen anderen privaten Nutzungszweck für diesen Code sehe, möchte ich ihn an dieser Stelle verschenken. Dabei gilt: Wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst. Zudem kann ich natürlich keine Garantie auf die Funktionstüchtigkeit des Codes geben. Wer Interesse an dem Code hat, soll mir eine PM senden oder direkt im Thread posten - ich werde diese Zeilen natürlich entsprechend ändern, wenn der Code vergeben wurde.

*HINWEIS: Code wurde vergeben*


----------



## Vordack (15. April 2013)

Das wäre echt cool von Dir 

Bin mit dem dritten fast durch, da würde ich gerne sehen was ich damals nicht gespielt hab


----------



## Rabowke (15. April 2013)

Ich habe kein Interesse an dem Key, wollte dir nur auf diesem Wege mitteilen, dass das eine schöne Aktion von dir ist!


----------



## Kaisan (15. April 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Das wäre echt cool von Dir
> 
> Bin mit dem dritten fast durch, da würde ich gerne sehen was ich damals nicht gespielt hab


 
So, habe den Code dann mal als PM zu Dir geschickt


----------



## Vordack (15. April 2013)

Echt ne klasse Geste von Dir, Respekt 

edit: Gerade angekommen


----------

